# Films About The Devil



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Take the idea of Lucifer... Fallen from the heavens because of hatred for humanity and for power.... Great idea for so many horror films and yet not many films were created very well for this creature who once was glory know is nothing but darkness. The best example of Lucifer's portrayal happens in the book Paradise Lost. I never officially read it however from what I heard and read about it is one of those books that you can say makes you pitty yet hate Lucifer in so many ways. As for the film wise I tend to side with Lucifer the most only because the good guys in the film are so annoying. Lucifer tends to be the laid back type of guy (or gal in some films) or has a more mature aspect to what he believes in or even a sense of humor. I wonder what film displays Lucifer to your liking? I can't think of one off the top of my head at the moment (maybe in reality there isn't really one) but I wonder your opinions.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Two films that immediately come to my mind are *The Devils Advocate * and *Angel Heart.* The former was superbly acted by Al Pacino, and the latter was flawlessly executed by Robert DeNiro. In both instances, The Devil was always watching. He never interferred, because he knew that man himself picked up the tools that eventually led to his own downfall. Whether it was Kevin Lomax or Johnny Favorite, each man found out in the end the old Bible verse, _What profiteth a man if he gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?_ was absolutely true. Two GREAT films that I highly recommend to anyone looking for a movie about the Prince of Darkness.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I liked The Devils Advocate actually. I thought it was well done film.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If you haven't seen *Angel Heart* then pick it up an check it out. It's just as great as *The Devils Advocate.* The movie takes place in the 50's and centers around Devil Worship and Voodoo in New Orleans. A great film about the dark underbelly of the period.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Helspont said:


> If you haven't seen *Angel Heart* then pick it up an check it out. It's just as great as *The Devils Advocate.* The movie takes place in the 50's and centers around Devil Worship and Voodoo in New Orleans. A great film about the dark underbelly of the period.


Warning I am very picky expecially when they show a religion or belief in the wrong way. lol... I am sure they don't but I can be angered by it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, to alay your fears, this is not about WITCHCRAFT or The WICCAN religion. The only religions that are brought into the equation are the ones I mentioned and The Baptists. And religion though, central in the picture is NOT the main focus.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Helspont said:


> Well, to alay your fears, this is not about WITCHCRAFT or The WICCAN religion. The only religions that are brought into the equation are the ones I mentioned and The Baptists. And religion though, central in the picture is NOT the main focus.


Ok I will check it out.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

THE POWER OF SINISTER COMPELS YOU...

Actually, it's another thread resurrection. Giving this the bump, chilluns! get in and post about your favorite films that have to do with Ol' Scratch. :devil:


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

John Carpenter's PRINCE OF DARKNESS.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

These aren't movies, but TV show episodes:

Robot Devil is a recurring character on the Futurama TV show. My favorite episode is the one titled "The Devil's Hands are Idle Playthings"









Wasn't there an episode of Quantum Leap with the Devil in it too?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmm - let me think - 

The Exorcist
The Devil's Rain (70s)
Burnt Offerings (70s)
Rosemary's Baby
The Omen
The Prophecy (I love Christopher Walken)
The Exorcism of Emily Rose
Bless the Child
Fallen
The Entity
End of Days
Constantine
Satan's Little Helper (Just had to add that one)
South Park's movie

Here are a few that I can think of that I've seen. I know there has got to be a ton of B movies regarding Satan.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

WOW, DW! You actually saw *Satan's Little Helper* too?  here I am thinking I was the only one on the board. So what did you think about it? I thought it was one of those jewel in the rough type films that are discovered merely by accident. Sure it was a little cheesy, but I think it's much better than a lot of the mainstream stuff that's out there.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Devil's Advocate? I didn't see this movie but it came to mind.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh, God! You Devil <- very corny


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Bram Bones said:


> John Carpenter's PRINCE OF DARKNESS.


You know that I'm a big fan of John Carpenter. He, and Quentin Tarantino are my favorite two directors. This film along with *Starman* and to some degree *Village of the Damned* are my least favorite films of his. Oh, and *Escape From L.A.*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sinister said:


> WOW, DW! You actually saw *Satan's Little Helper* too?  here I am thinking I was the only one on the board. So what did you think about it? I thought it was one of those jewel in the rough type films that are discovered merely by accident. Sure it was a little cheesy, but I think it's much better than a lot of the mainstream stuff that's out there.


I agree with ya - I thought for being a B movie, it was better than what was out there. I like the Halloween atmosphere it has to it. I picked it up at the video store because it was around Halloween and just came out and I wanted to watch something different than just reruns. When I first watched this - I thought it was hilarious and come to think of it it reminded me "Bad Santa". I didn't think it was that gorey and the family was a trip. I liked the humor/horror it had. I liked the Satan costume. I think it could be a cult classic.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well speaking of the Devil - this is my 666 post!!!!!! Mwuaaaaaah!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I liked the way Satan was presented in "Constantine". He gave a sense of brutality, disdain and destructive insanity, all barely held in check. Like the slightest wrong word or look would set him off.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Da Weiner said:


> I liked the Satan costume. I think it could be a cult classic.


I talked to the director about that mask at FangoCon. I talked to Jeff about it sometime before and he couldn't find it's duplicate anywhere. The director told me that they had the mask used in the movie and the mold it came from. During the shoot, the freakin' mold got broken!!!  So no mask, unless someone could dupe it for me. I really want that thing. It just kicks so much ass. :devil: The Satan Man is the ****!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sinister said:


> I talked to the director about that mask at FangoCon. I talked to Jeff about it sometime before and he couldn't find it's duplicate anywhere. The director told me that they had the mask used in the movie and the mold it came from. During the shoot, the freakin' mold got broken!!!  So no mask, unless someone could dupe it for me. I really want that thing. It just kicks so much ass. :devil: The Satan Man is the ****!


That is a damn shame! did they ever reveal who it was? I kept trying to figure it out.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The Satan man was never revealed, and don't be fooled by the "make-up-your-own-mind," ending. The director hinted at the possibility of the sequel and that Douglas Wooley...well, I can say no more without giving the first movie away. Just see it guys. If you don't take serious any of my other recommendations take this one. It's definitely worth the money.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Prince of Darkness is classic. Satan in a bottle.  And, Alice Cooper!

Weiner, was The Entity really a devil flick? Maybe I'm thinking of a different film.

Devil's Advocate was great. And I can't stand Keanu OR Al Pachino.


The Darkness from Legend was a great devil.:devil: 

Oh, and don't forget Spawn.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

"Angel Heart" was a Great Movie! I cant help but think it inspired "Devils Advocate" DeNiro and Pacino , you can't go wrong with these guys no matter how much Keanue (sp?) you put in the mix.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The Entity was a movie that was based on a true story about a woman who was tormented and sexually molested by an invisible demon.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Technically though, it's not a film about the Devil. Not a bad movie, I just really hated everytime Barbara Hershey was assaulted they had to play that godawful guitar riff like they were trying to get you to clap for Tinkerbell, signifying what was about to happen. If not for that, it might have been much better.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

I think I saw this one replied and even though Lucifer wasn't in it for more than ten minutes tops *The Prophecy* really got me going! Viggo Mortensen played an absolutely fantabulous Lucifer. :devil:


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

I would like to see more Devil movies. It just seems like all they want to do is remake the old ones. Which doesn't rock.


----------

